# Problem finding a lawyer in DF



## mel0163 (Jan 15, 2015)

Hi. I am hoping someone with personal experience can suggest a lawyer that will help us with our marriage and immigration applications. We definitely want to hire one but we are getting a frustrated trying to find one. We are a same sex couple and have contacted 3 lawyers already in Mexico City which we found through the US Embassy but they were not interested in helping us. So, we need to find one that doesn't discriminate. I am hoping someone out there that has used one successfully for a similar situation will be kind enough to give us contact details. Thanks in advance.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Why do you feel a lawyer is necessary for either purpose?


----------

